# Todays cook!!!  A boil!!!  With B-View!!



## fpnmf (Dec 3, 2011)

Went back to Winn Dixie today to get some of the BOGO BBs.

They had a bunch of stuff on sale.

Jumbo shrimp 4.99

Crab claws  big bag 7.95

They also had some really cool fresh sausage with pork and shrimp..

Got the big bucket boiling with Old Bay and my last bag of DaveOmak garlic.

Added potatoes and later sausage then the seafood for 3 minutes.

Melted some butter.

Awesome!!

Later...Craig








Forgot the final...a good bit missing here..hahahahahahha


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks awesome neighbor

Life is good in the panhandle


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ever do salt potatoes and invite the neighbors? lol!  Also, check out the Spiedie post I did, you might remember them?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great Craig!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like an Excellent feast there Craig.


----------



## steamaway (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm jealous. that looks like Dungeness crab? That's about $10.00 a lb in the Midwest..  Or maybe Stone crab? can't get that here.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 4, 2011)

delicious looking grub :drool


----------

